# question about about license....



## gangstasevi (Oct 1, 2007)

hey  , i just wanted to know if i want to sell t-shirts at festivals and stuff like that, do i need to have a company or license or maybe both... . i so...how do i get it? (license)

 thx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gangstasevi said:


> hey  , i just wanted to know if i want to sell t-shirts at festivals and stuff like that, do i need to have a company or license or maybe both... . i so...how do i get it? (license)
> 
> thx


You probably need one. Check with your local chamber of commerce (in your telephone book) and they will tell you what you need.

It varies from state to state and city to city.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

More than likely. It depends on which state you are in. But there are also town / county deals where if you are from out of the area you need a "travelin' man ain't got no zip code license", sometimes called a peddler's permit, in order to sell in the area for a few days.


----------



## gangstasevi (Oct 1, 2007)

ummm i live in brooklyn, new york....know anything about that?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry, can't help there.

In Brooklyn it's probably more "who you pay" than "who you know". 

Call your borough office, they should be able to point you in the right direction. In NYC you about need a license to pee, so there has got to be some hoops you have to jump through.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You probably need one. Check with your local chamber of commerce (in your telephone book) and they will tell you what you need.
> 
> It varies from state to state and city to city.


so to get a tax id and a business license i will need to go to my chamber of commerce?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

No, you can get a tax ID online. The license will be local.

Go here and you can get a link to the NY sale tax office - Small Business FAQ


----------



## tikigonzales (Jan 6, 2009)

dose any one know how hard it is to get permission or how you would go about getting permission to print stuff from, for example marvel comics? i worked for a company who prints stuff for disney and other big companies.thanx hope someone has some info


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

tikigonzales it is very hard and expensive to get permission to print that type image. You just need to contact the owner of the image and see...anything we tell you here is at best a 'guesstimate'


----------



## tikigonzales (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx man... guess u got to have the mula..


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

gangstasevi said:


> hey  , i just wanted to know if i want to sell t-shirts at festivals and stuff like that, do i need to have a company or license or maybe both... . i so...how do i get it? (license)
> 
> thx


I believe lots of times when you pay the registration fee for a festival or craft show, and temporary seller's permit may be included in that fee. It only lasts as long as the festival, and it allows you to sell legally.

Sales tax, on the other hand, is where it gets confusing!


----------

